# The Sky in Motion



## ohio_eric (Jan 1, 2009)

APOD: 2008 December 31 - The Sky in Motion



2009 is the International Year of Astronomy so if you get a chance watch the sky move in real time.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 1, 2009)

That was really cool and quite beautiful.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 1, 2009)

So I guess someone else checks out APOD daily 

I've watched the sky in motion maybe 10 times now


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for this.


----------



## sami (Jan 4, 2009)

awesomeness!! I wish I was really at those spots watching it myself instead.


----------

